

Ask HN: How come no one has ever set up an alternative domain system? - BerislavLopac

If I understand correctly how DNS works, you only need a bunch of servers serving an alternative array of domains to set-up a complete parallel "Internet". Of course, your clients would have to use the right DNS servers to resolve those domains correctly, but a) it could work in certain closed circles, e.g. P2P file-sharing trackers or something, and b) with the new trend of local (mostly mobile) apps there is no reason not to hard-code them by the developers.
======
e1ven
There's been a few attempts, none of them caught on.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_DNS_root>

------
mfukar
Fast-flux networks exploit the way DNS works to create overlay networks.

But substituting the Internet? I'm not sure how viable it would be.

